# Well That Was Wet



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks to evryone involved with organizing a great shot but why did you ask for so much rain? The boys and I had a great time and with the conditions we shot fairly well. Meet some other members from the site but sorry guys can only remember Nuge as a call sign. Man I came so close to getting Crazymoose this week if only I didn't.....Ah next time there's always next time. Great shooting as usual Paul! My oldest came first but he was the only one he had to shoot against, he says he should shoot in our class so he has someone to compete against...lol My youngest managed a second place and I again took second behind Paulie, was a great day minus the weather which made a few kids a little pissy from time to time but they managed and after awhile just embraced it and had fun.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Thanks T.J
Had a great shoot.
Congratulations to you and the boys on your wins today.
A special thanks to all who organized the Napanee shoot. Great venue for the weather conditions.
We had fun today and hope to see everyone at the Durham shoot on May 29th.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm so wiped out, sleep will be easy tonight.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

who shot what scores in trad classes boys?? have to know if I have to practice .. you guys do know Paul the sandbagger.. just yanking his chain.. looked a bit wet .. where we shot today stopped raining by noon and got a little warmer.. 7 degrees... cold slow start for me...supported local club ..


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

It was good to meet you and the young lads! The shoot was a bit wet but was still a blast! Thanks to the Napanee Rod and Gun club, organizers and volunteers, you all did a bang up job!

Looking forward to Durham, see ya'll in a couple of weeks!

Nuge


----------



## Codini (Mar 23, 2011)

hey ted where did u shoot


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Wet*

Wet....what do you mean ?...Believe me the weather didnt just make the little kids winy....it made some of the big kids ugly too...lol But it was still alot of fun and i wouldnt have missed it.

Andy


:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

It was a good day,little wet Thanks Napanee.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Almost dry now lol.Great job folks.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

shot in ottawa 15 minuets from home no rain just a sprinkle and no mud home by 3pm I always support the locals if possible...will be in durham for sure need the scores since the weather has wacked the p--- out of me arthritis is wicked.. see you all there....


----------

